# IPhone 4S pas cher en achetant en TURQUIE



## AZTT (2 Avril 2012)

http://dai.ly/Hn68f5


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2012)

Pas cher, tout est relatif. 500&#8364; pour un matériel de démonstration, c'est hors de prix je trouve.


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2012)

mdr la vidéo.

500, ça fait cher la lampe de poche


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2012)

Et qui clignote en plus&#8201;!

Franchement, le système est ingénieux et pourrait tromper la personne voulant tester sur place.

En plus, les écouteurs ne sont même pas d'origine.

Tout bénef pour le vendeur.


----------



## MiTh (3 Avril 2012)

Énorme l'arnaque ^^
En même temps moi jachèterai jamais un Iphone en Truquie, inconscient le garçon


----------



## iPadOne (3 Avril 2012)

j'avais encore pas vu ce fake la j'en ai vu plein d'autre mais celui la il est vraiment pas mal du tout ;-)


----------



## subsole (28 Juin 2012)

> XXXXXX Spam
> Nouveau membre
> 
> Date d'inscription: 28/06/12
> ...



Hé, hé ....... j'y ai même vu les lutins du Père Noël emballer les cadeaux ( L'été ils bossent la bas).

Je cours le dire à la marmotte.


----------

